# Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*

This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
























































Part 3
For some odd reason Part 3 doesnt want to show here so here is the Youtube link to the video.. Make a folding outfeed table part 3


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about building one last night, this one is very cool. Good job!


----------



## soylentgreen (Jan 18, 2013)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Is it just me or are there 2 part 2s and no part 3


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


That's a great idea for show tight on space-which probably applies to most of us.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Soylentgreen, you were right, I had 2 part 2's posted instead of Part 3, I just fixed it…Thank you for pointing that out !


----------



## soylentgreen (Jan 18, 2013)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


thx thought i was nuts


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


This is great as it is on my list of "things to do". My current outfeed table does not fold, and that is rough in a small shop. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought about making a shorter version of your videos? A ten minute version perhaps? I'm not saying to get rid of the longer videos, but a short video would be a nice complement to the longer one(s).


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Brandon, I do make shorter videos, usually around 10 - 15 minutes or less.. But when it comes to a project like this I cant see myself butchering 6 hours of footage down to 15 minutes, the least i could go was 1 hour 15 min hence the 3 videos.. also Since I am the founder of a world wide woodworking organization called the United Federation of Woodworkers, my members and followers as well as new or beginning woodworkers around the world look to me for information to assist them in building project of their own. My long videos are full of tips, information and techniques that assist these woodworkers and allow them to become better woodworkers through learning and knowledge. I Would be cheating them and the woodworking community by hacking my videos down to useless content to just to make my videos shorter….. But yes, I do make short videos mostly.. you can find them on http://www.youtube.com/user/flatiger4u


----------



## Granddaddy1 (May 16, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Good job on a great project, Laney. I've been needing a collapsable outfeed table for a long time, and now I'm informed enough to get it done. That one goes on my list.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Ron, also as I noted, the original article with plan diagram and cut list is available on each of the videos description on YouTube.. You will find a link where you can view the article and plan.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


My suggestion was not to deprive people of your longer videos, but to make shorter ones in addition to the longer ones. There are a few people who post videos on here that condense a lot of work down to about ten minutes and they are still excellent and informative. I wouldn't call what they do hacking up their videos into useless videos. Granted it's an art. I didn't mean to touch on a sensitive nerve--just making an honest suggestion.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Brandon, you didn't touch on a sensitive nerve at all.. I do make shorter videos on smaller projects. What My point was when I said hacking down to useless content was I had 6 hours of video footage on this build, if i were to try to get it down to 15 minutes, It would have lost so much context that it would have been worthless to post.. Let's take Woodworking for Mere Mortals for an example.. Steve Ramsey is a great friend and has a very awesome way of getting the point of a project across in a short video.. for that he is a master, because I haven't learned how to take my big projects and narrate them to a short video, if i did it would be a highlight rather then an instructional…. Nevertheless, don't feel that you touched a nerve or anything, I'm just passionate about teaching (or trying to teach) people this craft… so when I reply, I'm not replying in an upset tone or anything, just trying to give the best reason why I do what I do, the way I do it…. ;O)


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Can you still run your DC hose when it is in the down position?


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Yes I can run my DC when the table is down, also my dust port moves with the blade as it is tilted, this operation is not effected either.. That is the reason for my making the mounting plate 6 inches rather then following the plan dimensions.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Very clever Laney. A super nice build.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Nice out feed table I will need to make one for my new saw and this looks like a good one to add for it


----------



## LeonardGump (Nov 28, 2018)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Sometimes these blogs come back to haunt you like Jacob Marley. I'm going to add this table to my saw and will be purchasing materials shortly. The Woodworkers Journal article is not generous in describing the metal angle that anchors this table aside from layout of mounting hardware. In your YouTube you call it 'angle iron' but it looks suspiciously like aluminum. Is 2×2x1/8 inch aluminum strong enough to hold this table? Or is that really angle iron?

Thanks for attending to an older project.


----------



## Shadrap (Oct 13, 2021)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Folding Out Feed Table for your Table Saw*
> 
> This Week I show you how to make a folding out feed table for your table saw. This design was based after an article and plan found in a 2009 issue of Woodworker's Journal Magazine. Originally the plan was designed for a Cabinet saw with a Biesemeyer Fence System, so I had to make some slight modifications for my Porter Cable Saw. In this 3 part video series I show you a step by step on building this project as well as talk about the modifications I had to make. The Article and plans can be found in the videos description box on Youtube. I hope you enjoy this Project.. Note: The videos are a full detail step by step instructional..
> 
> ...


Hey man nice out-feed table! The only thing I would change is to take off that ridiculous Nebraska Garbagehusker hat! Lol as somebody that was born and raised there and spent 37 years total before getting out clean, I feel very sad and sorry for you man. I know it's been hard to watch the past 20 years with them becoming the laughing stock of major college football. I'm a big Scott Frost fan, met him a couple times in high school and saw him compete for Woodriver at the state track meet, but the man is out of time if he doesn't pull off some kind of miracle next year. Dr Tom leaving was the start of the biggest collapse possibly ever of a major program. Keep up the great videos and Tommie Frazier was a douche bag, like for real…. just ask any of his teammates


----------

